# Central PA Trout



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got back yesterday from 3 days of trout fishing in central Pennsylvania. Our first stop on Sunday was Black Moshannon State Park and State Forest. We stopped at the lake but didn't catch anything. There were a few bluegills on beds but they weren't interested in our flies. After the lake we fished two smaller streams in search of native brook trout. The first stream was very small and brushy, but we caught 2 and missed a few others. The next stream was pretty much unfishable because of the brush except for one little area. Had 3 fish on here and spooked another. After lunch we headed over to fish Spring Creek. We fished the Benner Springs stretch and the Fisherman's Paradise section(fly fishing only), but couldn't get into any fish. Saw a bunch, but they were spooked. Fishing in the middle of the day with no cloud cover probably wasn't helping, and those limestone spring creeks are much tougher than freestone streams.

On Monday we went back to Spring Creek. We fished at Fisherman's Paradise and a little farther downstream. Ended up catching a few nice wild brown trout fishing with streamers and also missed a few more on the streamers and on a green inchworm. We took a break for lunch and other stuff and then headed over to a small creek in the Rothrock State Forest. This stream has a good population of wild brook trout, but our first fish here was a wild brown! We ended up catching a few brookies here also. All on dries. One of the fish even gave me 6 chances to catch him! He hit my fly on 6 consecutive casts, and finally on the sixth cast I hooked him, but he eventually came off. 

Our first stop on Tuesday was a little stream that's supposed to have a pretty good population of both wild brown and brook trout. Even though it rained quite a bit, the stream was still a little low and very clear. We didn't catch or even spook any. After lunch we fished one last stream in Clearfield county somewhere on the way home to hopefully avoid the skunk. The stream was a little on the high and colored side for a brookie stream, but we managed to catch a few nice brook trout. We didn't catch a ton of fish, and didn't fish Penns and Big Fishing Creek, but still had a great time. Can't wait to go back!

Here's some pics. Only uploaded some of the good ones. 

[ame="http://s1157.photobucket.com/albums/p592/nicksfishinhole/Central%20PA%20Trip/"]Central PA Trip pictures by nicksfishinhole - Photobucket[/ame]

Here's a few teaser pics....


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know what's up with the box thing, but if you click on the words it'll take you to the pics. Hope you enjoy..


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Pictures! It looks like you guys had a great time. I was in PA last week. There is just so much good water to fish. I wish we had more streams like that here.
Merf


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah I agree, I wish there was more water like that in Ohio. I'm lucky enough to live only about 15 minutes from PA, so I can get to a bunch of streams, stocked and wild, under 2 hours. There's way more in the central part of the state though.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I never catch an abundance of fish when i go to that part of the state, but the quality makes up for it tenfold. Next time you head that way you need to check out fishing creek. pm if you want some details.

My buddy and i(from another forum) had a chat about you the other day, all good things, i promise.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Out of the smaller streams I fished I didn't get into any great numbers either compared to the streams farther west I noticed. Still got into a bunch though.



> My buddy and i(from another forum) had a chat about you the other day, all good things, i promise.


Ok.............


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

We talked about how rare it was for a young person to have the mentality and ethics that you do. Your Dad must be a stand up guy.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok got ya. Thanks. Yeah my dad plays a big part in all these big trips, and he catches his fair share of fish too


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sweet. heading for trout myself soon.


----------

